# Maryland Snow 2021-2022



## MarylandSnow (Oct 30, 2019)

Looking for snow partners across the DMV area. Areas include Baltimore Metro Area, Central Maryland, DC Metro Area, and Northern Virginia. All work is private commercial work. Insurance required. Experience preferred!

We are looking for plows, spreaders, skid loaders, backhoes, rubber tire loaders, and shovel labor.

Brendan McLaughlin
Operations Manager
Green Earth, Inc
[email protected]
Direct-301.252.1299


----------

